# A bottle source I forgot



## Woodbee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yesterday an old clasmate showed up at the door with 3 old fruit crates of bottles. He operates a Bed & Breakfast a few miles from here. I had forgotten that I had even mentioned to him about saving empties. I was going to be short some bottles come the first of the year. And had just put out calls to my normal collectors to start saving again. Then Viola' 150 bottles.
So if you B&Bs close to you it might be worth mentioning to them your needs.
Brad


----------



## 1st Timer (Dec 15, 2009)

I actually have a pretty sweet deal with the manager of the local Olive Garden Rest. I get about 3-4 cases every two weeks for a bottle of the latest batch and then I usually get that empty back as well.

It surely does not hurt to ask!


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 15, 2009)

Would you believe I talked to two different restaurants ( both with bars in the restaurant ) about taking their empties. I live close enough where they could call me and I could pick any empties within 15-20 minutes and I was told "no....it's too much work to put the empties back in a case and set it off to the side..." I wonder how big that would go over with their clientele if they knew how lazy management is when it comes to actually doing something that could help the environment.....oh well....


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, no kidding Bein, I couldn't agree more. Pretty ridiculous and selfish if you asked me. Just be sure you spend your money at these fine establishments! My local HBS sponsors wine tastings and gave me like 17 cases. NOW, the trick is to actually get the wine INTO the bottles before it disappears. My cats don't drink wine, so I am pretty sure someone is coming in the cabin while I'm gone and drinking it out of my secondaries! Well, so far, it's the only conclusion, and excuse I can come up with!.

Wine tastings are good, because you are sure they will be going through alot. Even if you need to buy a ticket and attend, if you were to approach the sponsor first, there may be a chance you could get all the bottles, as you say, right away.

Were not such cheapskates up here! If I was to make large volumes, there is no question in my mind I would be able to get as many as I needed. You know whats hard to find? 1 gallon glass jugs. Almost everything comes in plastic now. I used to get them from a restaurant here, they got hot sauce in them. Had 8, then Mrs. Moose came to investigate as they were sitting on my outside workbench, now I have 3.

Glad you care about the environment, we all have an obligation to do so.

"Bunny Hugger" at heart.
Troy


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 16, 2009)

bein_bein said:


> Would you believe I talked to to different restaurants ( both with bars in the restaurant ) about taking their empties. I live close enough where they could call me and I could pick any empties within 15-20 minutes and I was told "no....it's too much work to put the empties back in a case and set it off to the side..." I wonder how big that would go over with their clientele if they knew how lazy management is when it comes to actually doing something that could help the environment.....oh well....



Don't you guys have a system where you take the bottles to get recycled and get your deposit back ? If so theywould have to put them in case for ease carrying so why not give them to you save them the bother of taking them away . For now I'm ok for bottles but I've been thinking ABout places in town I can get bottles from . Just thought of one place that would have them when they have big New Year eve party and weddings especially in the summer I could take them for free & they wouldn't have to pay someone totake over to exchange .


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 16, 2009)

There you go NS, absolutely, don't hesitate, contact them right away!! Remember, 5 gallons of wine makes more than a case, it doesn't take long before you realize you don't have enough! Get on it now. I can't imagine spending $1 US per bottle(avg price from a wine making supplier)

Like I said to Wade the other day, ifin I was ever gonna make beer, I would have to use a keg system, because I can sure drink it faster than I can wash the bottles, at least with wine, it is a little different. But , yeah, get the bottles wherever you can, sometime down the road you will be glad you did.

Just don't leave then strewn all over the front yard or the neighbors may start talking! LOL

Troy


----------



## Racer (Dec 16, 2009)

Troy don't they sale carlo rossi wine in 4 liter jugs where your at?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 16, 2009)

I have looked Racer, not the 4 L ones the ones they have are 3L. We are pretty limited for grocoeries here. We have 2 Fred Meyeres, 2 Safeways, Wal-Mart, and a Sams Club. Hard to believe 6 places to buy groceries for a population of about 60,000. But I couldn't find anything, juice or wine in gallon glass jugs! I was actually considering contacting the food distributors to see if they could find some sort of an apple cider in gallon jugs, of course I get the jugs, but just don't know what I would do with all that apple cider!! LOL


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 17, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> , of course I get the jugs, but just don't know what I would do with all that apple cider!! LOL



Add yeast and wait. Sounds like it comes in it's own fermenter.


----------

